# Starting php-fpm spits out notice messages



## Alain De Vos (Oct 8, 2021)

Starting php-fpm (php80) i get in my log file,

```
HOST:root: /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.d #service php-fpm onestart
Performing sanity check on php-fpm configuration:
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for rrd_error() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for rrd_error() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for rrdc_disconnect() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for rrdc_disconnect() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for rrd_version() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for rrd_version() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::save() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::save() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::saveVerbose() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::saveVerbose() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for RRDCreator::save() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for RRDCreator::save() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: configuration file /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.conf test is successful

Starting php_fpm.
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for rrd_error() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for rrd_error() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for rrdc_disconnect() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for rrdc_disconnect() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for rrd_version() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for rrd_version() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::save() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::save() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::saveVerbose() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for RRDGraph::saveVerbose() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
[08-Oct-2021 09:56:35] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  Missing arginfo for RRDCreator::save() in Unknown on line 0
<br />
<b>Warning</b>:  Missing arginfo for RRDCreator::save() in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
HOST:root: /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.d
```


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 11, 2021)

Should this be posted in PHP's own forum? Did you install the binary package or compiled the port?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2021)

I compiled php80 from ports


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 11, 2021)

It looks like your "php-fpm configuration" is messed up for whatever reason. I myself tried php80 installed via pkg and it works for me. I use only the Apache module though, I did not try fpm. Googling the warning did not return any results, so... Sorry, I have no ideas. Maybe ask the PHP experts in their forum or IRC at #php?


----------



## anlashok (Oct 11, 2021)

You are experiencing warnings as a consequence of this I think, the extension you are using will need to be updated to support PHP8 requirements

From the PHP 8.0 upgrade notes:
   All internal functions and methods are now required to specify arginfo information, otherwise warnings will be thrown on startup.


----------



## Switch2BSD (Oct 12, 2021)

Your PHP codes are using PECL/rrd extension that should be installed after installation of PHP, as following: https://www.php.net/manual/en/rrd.installation.php


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 12, 2021)

I see there is a port "databases/pecl-rrd". I'll try installing that.
I have  
php80-pecl-rrd-2.0.1_1         PHP bindings to rrd tool system
installed but still see the messages.
Maybe it's not "up-to-date ?"


----------



## Switch2BSD (Oct 12, 2021)

anlashok said:


> You are experiencing warnings as a consequence of this I think, the extension you are using will need to be updated to support PHP8 requirements
> 
> From the PHP 8.0 upgrade notes:
> All internal functions and methods are now required to specify arginfo information, otherwise warnings will be thrown on startup.


You are right. Many PECL extensions have these wanrings.
However, from PECL/rrd version 2.0.2 it has been updated for PHP8 compatible (see here: https://pecl.php.net/package-changelog.php?package=rrd&release=2.0.2 ).
When I setup a box to install from binary package, php80-pecl-rrd-2.0.1_1, it shows that's version 2.0.1.
I think we would resolve this warning by upgrading to 2.0.2 or 2.0.3 version.
From https://www.freshports.org/databases/pecl-rrd, *Maintainer:* flo@FreeBSD.org 

*Port Added:* 2011-04-26 17:09:04*Last Update:* 2021-04-07 08:09:01


----------



## Switch2BSD (Oct 12, 2021)

Instead of waiting for maintainer to upgrade, I tried to use other way:
`# pkg install php80-pear
# pecl channel-update pecl.php.net
# pecl upgrade rrd`
It downloads rrd version 2.0.3, but when doing phpize, it occurs error:

```
downloading rrd-2.0.3.tgz ...              
Starting to download rrd-2.0.3.tgz (19,178 bytes)             
......done: 19,178 bytes                   
12 source files, building                  
running: phpize         
Configuring for:        
PHP Api Version:         20200930          
Zend Module Api No:      20200930          
Zend Extension Api No:   420200930        
building in /tmp/pear/pear-build-rootFzJs6N/rrd-2.0.3         
running: /tmp/pear/rrd/configure --with-php-config=/usr/local/bin/php-config     
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep                
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E     
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed                 
checking for pkg-config... no               checking for cc... cc                      
checking whether the C compiler works... yes                  
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out     
checking for suffix of executables...      
checking whether we are cross compiling... no                 
checking for suffix of object files... o   
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes       
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes      
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed       
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E               
checking for icc... no                     
checking for suncc... no                   
checking for system library directory... lib                  
checking if compiler supports -R... no     
checking if compiler supports -Wl,-rpath,... yes              
checking build system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd13.0       
checking host system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd13.0        
checking target system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd13.0      
checking for PHP prefix... /usr/local      
checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib          
checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/local/lib/php/20200930             
 checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/local/include/php              
 checking if debug is enabled... no         
 checking if zts is enabled... no           
 checking for gawk... no                    
 checking for nawk... nawk                  
 checking if nawk is broken... no           
 checking for rrdtool support... yes, shared                   
 checking for rrdtool... /usr/local/bin/rrdtool                
 checking for pkg-config... no              
 checking for librdd... configure: error: pkgconfig and librrd in version >= 1.3.0 must be installed
 ERROR: `/tmp/pear/rrd/configure --with-php-config=/usr/local/bin/php-config' failed
```


----------

